# Bootloader Freezing



## godtoall (Jul 13, 2011)

About a month ago my Nex7 shut itself down and started a bootloop upon reboot. When I tried to boot into recovery, it would just hang at the Google screen until the battery died. I decided to flash back to stock with ADB, but when I plug in the USB to my PC the bootloader freezes. I've tried plugging it into numerous other PCs and used different USB cables as well and it still freezes. The bootloader even freezes when I plug it into the AC adapter.

Has anyone come across this problem? If so, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

What version is the bootloader?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## godtoall (Jul 13, 2011)

masully84 said:


> What version is the bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


version 3.34


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

You'll want to update your bootloader. That version has issues. I'd probably just restore the 4.2.2 factory image to get the newest bootloader.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## godtoall (Jul 13, 2011)

masully84 said:


> You'll want to update your bootloader. That version has issues. I'd probably just restore the 4.2.2 factory image to get the newest bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


That's the problem. I can't restore or flash anything because of the freezing bootloader. No PCs are recognizing it and cannot get into recovery.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

godtoall said:


> That's the problem. I can't restore or flash anything because of the freezing bootloader. No PCs are recognizing it and cannot get into recovery.


See if any of this will work http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-gu...iesrootback-to-stock/page__st__90#entry930878

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## godtoall (Jul 13, 2011)

masully84 said:


> See if any of this will work http://rootzwiki.com..._90#entry930878
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Unfortunately, None of the fixes in that thread worked for me. No one had the same issue that I am currently facing.


----------



## jeremy.m.williams (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm having the exact same issue. Did you ever find a solution to the problem?


----------

